# US president



## angerina (May 18, 2010)

Who was the first US president to visit the Soviet Union? Currently I am reading a background to how the Soviet Union came about in 1918 and I wondered how long it took for a US president to visit the country?
____________________________
Spam deleted by Plainsman


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

FDR! And you're an idiot!
But then,,, Plains may think you're a Commie troll. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Nixon in May of 1972 was the first to visit Russia while he was President. John Quincy Adams lived in Russia from 1809 to 1814 while serving as the first US minister to Russia.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

FDR at the Yalta Conference in February of 1945


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> FDR at the Yalta Conference in February of 1945


Darn Wikipedia!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Nixon


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

You have no faith!!! 

In all honesty I knew it was FDR at Yalta in 1945 but needed a little help with the month.


----------

